# Beef Stew Too Winey



## Unified (Dec 30, 2011)

I found a nice recipe for beef stew using a cup red wine on the net.  
Although delicious, it tasted and smelled strong of the wine.  What technique should I use to make less winey beef stew?  Is there a recipe available that uses red wine and kills off that strong taste and smell?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Dec 30, 2011)

Red wine is often paired with beef because beef has a strong taste, and red wine has a strong taste. It's the same thing as pairing red wines with beef and white wines with chicken or fish.

You could reduce the amount of red wine, or use white wine, or use no wine at all. In the latter case you could use stock, perhaps beef stock or vegetable stock, to replace the liquid in the recipe.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 30, 2011)

I had a kid with the same problem.


----------



## Addie (Dec 30, 2011)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Red wine is often paired with beef because beef has a strong taste, and red wine has a strong taste. It's the same thing as pairing red wines with beef and white wines with chicken or fish.
> 
> You could reduce the amount of red wine, or use white wine, or use no wine at all. In the latter case you could use stock, perhaps beef stock or vegetable stock, to replace the liquid in the recipe.



For those who don't care to use alcohol, there is always the option of omitting it and replacing it with stock or water. I would opt for the stock.


----------



## Claire (Dec 30, 2011)

To me, the solution is often using less wine, but using a fortified wine.  Sweet or dry vermouth, marsala, sherry.  They taste less harsh in recipes.


----------



## Addie (Dec 31, 2011)

Claire said:


> To me, the solution is often using less wine, but using a fortified wine. Sweet or dry vermouth, Marsala, sherry. They taste less harsh in recipes.


 
In spite of what most people believe, the alcohol does not completely evaporate when cooked. Most of it does, but there is always a small bit left behind. And I find the taste of alcohol is what turns me off in putting it in my food.

I was in a restaurant and ordered shrimp scampi. Either the chef dumped the alcohol into the dish as the waiteperson was picking it up or he put a ton of it in at the last moment and didn't cook it off. Also the shrimp were tough. I couldn't get my fork into them. That happens as you know when you cook the shrimp too long. It was inedible. When the waitperson told the chef that I found the food inedible, the whole kitchen came out and stared at our table, There was three of us eating. The other two found their food great. They took my dinner off the bill plus they didn't charge for the tiramisu that the other two folks ordered. I left the restaurant hungry. I don't drink so I can taste that little bit of alcohol left behind and am very sensitive to it in my food. In this dish, it hadn't been cooked off at all. 

There must be something to cooking with alcohol. There are enough recipes that call for it. I often order Italian dishes that have a Marinara Sauce. And I know that any chef worth his money puts wine in it. And I don't taste like I did with the Scampi. I have had shrimp scampi many times. It never tasted as bad as that dish.


----------



## Zereh (Dec 31, 2011)

Maybe the wine you used wasn't of a good quality? The old adage is that you should cook with a wine that you enjoy drinking ... and that's what I do. I have a feeling if you used "cooking wine" bought at a grocery store you would be disappointed with the results more so than if you used a quality wine. 

I use alcohol frequently in my cooking and have really come to appreciate what a little bit'o'booze can do to a dish. Some dishes I won't even make if I don't have the proper alcohol ~ risotto and white wine, cranberry sauce with a splash or three of Gran Marnier, Beef Stroganoff with cognac, etc. I've even put sherry in with roasted potatoes (yummm)!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 31, 2011)

I occasionally make a dish which requires Sherry, but that's the only exception to my rule of not cooking with wine.  I really just don't like the flavor.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 31, 2011)

I used to cook stews and gravies with red wine and never liked the taste. I thought it was something I was doing wrong until I just concluded that I just don't like the combination of wine and beef in a gravy. I love wine and I love beef, but not combined togeter. 
I would much rather use beer with beef now ala Carbonade. Try it. It matched up much better IMHO.


----------



## Unified (Dec 31, 2011)

Zereh said:


> I use alcohol frequently in my cooking and have really come to appreciate what a little bit'o'booze can do to a dish. Some dishes I won't even make if I don't have the proper alcohol ~ risotto and white wine, cranberry sauce with a splash or three of Gran Marnier, Beef Stroganoff with cognac, etc. I've even put sherry in with roasted potatoes (yummm)!


I agree, which is why I wanted the beef stew with red wine.  I cooked an excellent beef stew a few years ago and it was the best I've ever made.  It did not have a winey taste at all.

On review, I now remember that I deglazed with the wine, which cooked off most of the alcohol.  As it turns out, the new recipe does not call for this technique and rather instructs you to add the wine with most of the other incredients.  Here is the link to the recipe: Beef and Red Wine Stew - Beef Stew Recipe With Red Wine


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 31, 2011)

You could try the recipe with less wine - maybe a half cup.

Was the beef really tender when the recipe was done?  The cooking time seems short.


----------



## Unified (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.  I don't drink alcohol, which might explain my sensitivity to it, but I enjoy a lot of dishes that use it.  I concur with others that you should not cook with any wine that you would not drink.  Well, since I don't drink wine, it is very hard to do that. 

I'm going to adjust the recipe (or find another) in a few days and deglaze and let it boil for a while to see what difference it makes.


----------



## Unified (Jan 1, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> You could try the recipe with less wine - maybe a half cup.
> 
> Was the beef really tender when the recipe was done? The cooking time seems short.


I actually cooked it for an hour longer, and the beef came out very tender.  Neither the beef nor the sauce were flavorful, so next time I will actually season the beef as well as the flour.  It seems I had to add a ton of seasonings.  I also added potatoes.

In fact, I will probably try another recipe or make so many modifications to this one that it really won't be the same.


----------



## Fabiabi (Jan 1, 2012)

I also find the flavour of red wine in food a little too much though I enjoy rich sauces. I always add too much wine and have to rescue the sauce


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 1, 2012)

Unified said:


> ...In fact, I will probably try another recipe...




Probably the best way to go.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 1, 2012)

First, let me say that I'm not a fan of too much wine in food. I like some, but I don't want it to overpower. It should be used more like a seasoning.

However, about three or four years ago I found the following beef stew recipe on Simply Recipes. I was hesitant to try it because it called for a LOT of alcohol. 1 cup of red wine AND 1 cup of Guinness Stout. But the reviews were favorable so I gave it a shot.

It's simply the best beef stew recipe I've ever had. Give it a try. I think you'll be as pleasantly surprised as I was how well the flavor combination works.

Recipe here:
Irish Beef Stew Recipe | Simply Recipes


----------



## taxlady (Jan 1, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> First, let me say that I'm not a fan of too much wine in food. I like some, but I don't want it to overpower. It should be used more like a seasoning.
> 
> However, about three or four years ago I found the following beef stew recipe on Simply Recipes. I was hesitant to try it because it called for a LOT of alcohol. 1 cup of red wine AND 1 cup of Guinness Stout. But the reviews were favorable so I gave it a shot.
> 
> ...



Sounds good, but I am skeptical of the Guinness. I have only tasted Guinness on this side of the pond and I think it is really nasty (and I usually like brown beer). Do you like Guinness?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 1, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Sounds good, but I am skeptical of the Guinness. I have only tasted Guinness on this side of the pond and I think it is really nasty (and I usually like brown beer). Do you like Guinness?


I'm not a Guinness lover. I have to admit I was skeptical, too, but something about the beer and wine combination balances everything out.


----------



## Girl49 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Good Solution*



Claire said:


> Sweet or dry vermouth, marsala, sherry. They taste less harsh in recipes.


 
This usually works well for me, too...giving flavor, but not too pronounced or harsh.


----------



## Girl49 (Jan 1, 2012)

I can't drink Guinness, either, but have had recipes made with Stout and they are FANTASTIC. One is a gingerbread that's fabulous. Give it a try; you'll be happily surprised. 

Can't wait to try this beef stew myself. It's supposed to get colder here in the Northeast/Mid-Atlantic this week...perfect time to make.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Jan 1, 2012)

Wine is also acidic so make sure if you omit the wine from the dish that you balance it with another acid, and not just replace with water or stock.


----------



## inchrisin (Jan 1, 2012)

I think it's been hinted at above, but you can always try a different wine.  If you've tried merlot and didn't like it you can always try sweeter wine, or a blush, or a white wine.  If you have tomato in your sauce, you can also just use a splash of vodka.  Tomato has some alcohol soluble flavors and vodka will have a very neutral flavor in the recipe.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 1, 2012)

I can understand adding wine to a stew to add the flavor of the wine, in spite of any alcohol the wine contains (I've always presumed alcohol evaporates from the heat of cooking). I'm curious what adding alcohol without flavor (vodka) brings to the recipe. Does the addition of alcohol change any of the cooking or flavor parameters? 

No mayo, I'm not sure if I agree with replacing wine with "another" acid (I'm not sure wine is acidic at all), but if anybody wants to do that I'd suggest using balsamic vinegar. I've often enjoyed the flavor complexity that balsamic vinegar brings to recipes.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 1, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I can understand adding wine to a stew to add the flavor of the wine, in spite of any alcohol the wine contains (I've always presumed alcohol evaporates from the heat of cooking). I'm curious what adding alcohol without flavor (vodka) brings to the recipe. Does the addition of alcohol change any of the cooking or flavor parameters?
> 
> No mayo, I'm not sure if I agree with replacing wine with "another" acid (not sure wine's acidic at all), but if anybody wants to do that I'd suggest using balsamic vinegar. I've often enjoyed the flavor complexity that balsamic vinegar brings to recipes.




Greg, all the alcohol does not evaporate out.  Depending on the method and duration of the cooking various amounts are lost but never all of it and seldom most of it.

Chart values are offset by one line but it'll give you the data.

*Cooking   Method*​ *Alcohol   Remaining*​ Alcohol added to boiling liquid and removed from   the heat

85%​ Flamed
75%​ Stirred in and baked or simmered for:
15 minutes
40%​ 30 minutes
35%​ 45 minutes
30%​ 1 hour
25%​ 1 1/2 hours
20%​ 2 hours
10%​ 2 1/2 hours
  5%​ 

There are certain flavor compounds in some foods that are alcohol soluble so require the presence of alcohol to b released.  Vodka would do that for you.

Wine is an acidic ingredient as is balsamic vinegar.  Balsamic vinegar could work as a replacement for wine in some recipes.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 2, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> No mayo, I'm not sure if I agree with replacing wine with "another" acid (I'm not sure wine is acidic at all), but if anybody wants to do that I'd suggest using balsamic vinegar. I've often enjoyed the flavor complexity that balsamic vinegar brings to recipes.


Wine contains anywhere from 5.5-10% acidity (I know this because I make wine). The sweeter the wine, the more acidic it is. Though vinegar has roughly the same acidity level as wine, I'm not sure I would recommend replacing wine in a recipe with an equal amount of vinegar, as it has a completely different flavor profile.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 2, 2012)

I agree that I wouldn't replace wine with an equal amount of vinegar. Just off the top of my head I'd suggest taking out a cup of wine and adding a tablespoon of balsamic vinegar.

As I said earlier in the topic I'd reduce the amount of red wine or switch to white wine, or just use beef stock. In fact upon further thought I'd suggest switching to beef stock and adding a tablespoon of balsamic vinegar. I'm not convinced that the stew needs any alcohol at all. YMMV


----------



## Addie (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, this posting has certainly started some opposte views. Makes for interesting reading.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 2, 2012)

Alcohol releases flavor components in foods that water or oil can't.

Tomatoes, for example.  That's the reason you see so many tomato sauce recipes call for red wine or vodka.

Vodka is used when you don't want to impart much additional flavor to the food.  Other spirits like rum, bourbon or wine are used for both chemical and flavor reasons.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 2, 2012)

jennyema said:


> Alcohol releases flavor components in foods that water or oil can't.
> 
> Tomatoes, for example.  That's the reason you see so many tomato sauce recipes call for red wine or vodka.



It's interesting that sugar is added to so many tomato recipes, to counteract the acidity of the tomatoes.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 2, 2012)

I am one who is opposed to adding sugar.  I don't care for sweet sauce.  I don't think it's necessary to add sugar to mask acidity.  If you can't find less acidic tomatoes, more 'normal' ingredients can be used to counteract acidic sauce.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 2, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I am one who is opposed to adding sugar.  I don't care for sweet sauce.  I don't think it's necessary to add sugar to mask acidity.  If you can't find less acidic tomatoes, more 'normal' ingredients can be used to counteract acidic sauce.



This


----------



## no mayonnaise (Jan 2, 2012)

You guys nailed it, I wasn't saying replace with an equal amount of vinegar or something.  In something like beef stew where flavors mix and muddle, acidity will brighten it up substantially.  If the wine was to be the only substantial acidic ingredient then a substitute to brighten up the dish would be good IMO, just not an equal amount.  I think sherry or balsamic vinegar would be a good addition.  Even a squeeze of lemon juice at the end might work.


----------



## Unified (Jan 2, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> First, let me say that I'm not a fan of too much wine in food. I like some, but I don't want it to overpower. It should be used more like a seasoning.
> 
> However, about three or four years ago I found the following beef stew recipe on Simply Recipes. I was hesitant to try it because it called for a LOT of alcohol. 1 cup of red wine AND 1 cup of Guinness Stout. But the reviews were favorable so I gave it a shot.
> 
> ...


Thanks.  I'll give this recipe a try.  It appears to be very similar to the one I used a few years ago.  I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------

